# Concept Nokia 3310 (2018): đỉnh cao thiết kế, đủ sức so tài Galaxy S9



## mai lan (26/3/18)

*Nokia 3310 (2018) được thiết kế với khung kim loại, thân máy làm bằng gốm cao cấp kết hợp với chất liệu kính sang trọng.*

Nokia 3310 2017 là một phép thử của HMD Global hồi năm ngoái trong quá trình “hồi sinh” những dòng điện thoại đã trở thành bất tử của Nokia. Thiết bị này xuất hiện dưới cặp mắt nghi ngờ của nhiều người nhưng cũng được đón nhận khá nồng nhiệt bởi những fan trung thành của Nokia.




​Cách đây vài tháng, HMD Global cũng đã quyết định phát hành phiên bản 4G của chiếc điện thoại này.








​Và bây giờ, Nokia 3310 2018 tiếp tục xuất hiện. Tuy nhiên, đây là sản phẩm được các nhà thiết kế của Phone Industry dựng lên từ việc tổng hợp các nguồn tin rò rỉ khác nhau.








​Thiết kế được lấy cảm hứng từ bản gốc 3310 nhưng thiết bị cũng sở hữu nhiều đường nét theo xu hướng mới nhất của ngành công nghiệp điện thoại. Đầu tiên, Nokia 3310 2018 sở hữu thân bằng chất liệu gốm sang trọng với kinh bao phủ, hỗ trợ sạc không dây và tích hợp cả cảm biến vân tay.








​Mặt tiền của thiết bị tạo cho chúng ta cảm giác nó là một đối thủ của Galaxy S9 vì nó sở hữu màn hình hiển thị cong 6.2 inch, tỷ lệ 18:9. Nokia 3310 2018 cũng sở hữu jack cắm tai nghe 3.5mm, điều mà không nhiều nhà sản xuất trang bị cho sản phẩm cao cấp của mình tại thời điểm này (đa số chạy theo kết nối USB Type-C).

Nokia 3310 2018 đi kèm với một khung nhôm, sử dụng chip Snapdragon 845, RAM 8 GB và bộ nhớ lưu trữ 256 GB. Nó cũng sở hữu màn hình Super AMOLED, một máy ảnh kép ở phía sau với ống kính Zeiss cùng pin 4500 mAh.


----------



## vietmom (26/3/18)

Màu đen nhìn khá đẹp


----------



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/3/18)

Đẹp quá!!!!


----------



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/3/18)

Hóng thôi


----------



## vietmom (11/8/18)




----------

